# Subsequent entrant student (500)



## krishmila (Aug 29, 2017)

Plz help. Subsequent visa 500
Krishnahari ghimire
September 3rd 2017 · #1
VIsa
My application for Student (Temporary) (class TU) Student (Subsequent
Entrant) (subclass 500) visa was lodged on 4th june 2017 through my
consultant with all the necessary documents, its been over 90 days and
no decision has been made yet.
I haven't heard anything yet. 
About the status of my visa application as it only shows assessment in
progress. So any1 help me how much it will take to.... Any idea guys


----------



## Jashbd (Sep 25, 2017)

krishmila said:


> Plz help. Subsequent visa 500
> Krishnahari ghimire
> September 3rd 2017 · #1
> VIsa
> ...


Same here, Lodged application for 500 subsequent entrant on 5the September , nothing yet. 
Haven't received ur visa , please inform.
When have u finished ur health test?


----------



## nausheenmohammed (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi May I know if you have got your visa decision?


----------



## nausheenmohammed (Apr 13, 2017)

HI Krish, did you get your Visa?


----------

